# Fa GfT und Vanillapay



## pella (7 August 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem mit der Fa GfT aus Frankfurt, die seit Wochen weder auf Anrufe noch auf Mails reagiert und auf sehr misteriöse Art und Weise versucht mir über Vanillapay ein Inkasso-Büro auf den Hals zu hetzen.
Was tun bei so einer Sache ? Aber weder auf mein rtechteitiges Widerruftsrecht noch auf andere Anfragen erhalte ich eine Reaktion.
Mein Anwalt ist informiert, aber vielleicht hat doch noch einer eine Idee, was man tun kann ? Im Telefonbuch ist die Fa GfT nicht regestriert, bzw alte Nummern schon lange nicht mehr verfügbar.

Danke...


----------



## Fraudanalyst (7 August 2006)

*AW: Fa GfT und Vanillapay*



			
				pella schrieb:
			
		

> Fa GfT aus Frankfurt


Vanillapay ist ein Produkt der Vanilla Verlag GmbH in München, die jedoch kein Inkassobüro ist sondern lediglich das Paymenthouse seiner (vermeintlich) angeschlossenen "Händler" Hier ist der Händler wohl GfT - wer oder was ist das überhaupt? Kannste die Buchstaben bitte mal ausschreiben?



			
				pella schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Anwalt ist informiert, aber vielleicht hat doch noch einer eine Idee, was man tun kann?


Lass doch mal den Anwalt machen oder magst dem dazwischen pfuschen?


----------



## pella (7 August 2006)

*AW: Fa GfT und Vanillapay*



> wer oder was ist das überhaupt? Kannste die Buchstaben bitte mal ausschreiben?


 der laden heißt GfT Medien & Partner und hat einen Gesellschafter. Weder der noch die Firma ist jedoch wirklich irgenwo telefonisch erreichbar.



> pella schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 vielleicht hast Du recht, aber mich nerven diese Mails und über den Vanillaverlag steht ja hier auch schon einiges drin - so bin ich eigentlich auch auf die Page gekommen.


----------



## Captain Picard (7 August 2006)

*AW: Fa GfT und Vanillapay*



			
				pella schrieb:
			
		

> der laden heißt GfT Medien & Partner und hat einen Gesellschafter. Weder der noch die Firma ist jedoch wirklich irgenwo telefonisch erreichbar..


dann könnte  es sich um diesen Laden handeln, sitzen jedenfalls in Frankfurt 
http://www.gft-medien.de/impressum.html

cp


----------



## Reducal (7 August 2006)

*AW: Fa GfT und Vanillapay*

@ Pella, was sollst du dort gekauft haben?


----------



## Captain Picard (7 August 2006)

*AW: Fa GfT und Vanillapay*

vielleicht ein kleines Vornamenabo


----------



## pella (7 August 2006)

*AW: Fa GfT und Vanillapay*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> @ Pella, was sollst du dort gekauft haben?



Angeblich einen Vornamen-Abo für 60 Euronen - so ein Schwachsinn, die Sites gibt es on mass kostenfrei und ich habe, nachdem ich den ersten Hinweis bekam, sofort widerrufen ( ...wobei das ansioch schon eine Farce ist !)


----------



## pella (7 August 2006)

*AW: Fa GfT und Vanillapay*



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht ein kleines Vornamenabo



Lach, ja, sowas in der Art, aber wozu ? Ich habe einen schönen Vornamen und diese Seiten gibt es on mass kostenfrei.


----------



## Wembley (7 August 2006)

*AW: Fa GfT und Vanillapay*

Ach so. Diese Abos (der Anbieter ist zwar neu) sind seit über einem halben Jahr der Dauerbrenner hier. Da gibt es einmal eine sehr gute allgemeine Information:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935
Lies auch das: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700

Und klick dich durch die diversen Abo-Themen hier in "Allgemeines". Da findest du gewaltig viele Infos.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Captain Picard (7 August 2006)

*AW: Fa GfT und Vanillapay*

und lies  dir auch  mal  diesen Thread durch

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=39103

das Strickmuster ist sehr ähnlich und die Vorgehensweise dagegen auch


----------



## ChrisBerlin (6 September 2006)

*AW: Fa GfT und Vanillapay*



			
				pella schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe ein Problem mit der Fa GfT aus Frankfurt, die seit Wochen weder auf Anrufe noch auf Mails reagiert und auf sehr misteriöse Art und Weise versucht mir über Vanillapay ein Inkasso-Büro auf den Hals zu hetzen.
> Was tun bei so einer Sache ? Aber weder auf mein rtechteitiges Widerruftsrecht noch auf andere Anfragen erhalte ich eine Reaktion.
> ...




Vanillapay ist auch bei Tricky.at-Opfern sehr bekannt. Schau mal dort im Thread nach


----------

